# First time male dog owner - G-rated



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Spirit is 8 months old, intact. He woke up from a nap yesterday with a raging you-know-what. First time. He could barely walk, and he was in a state ... like he was uncomfortable and not sure what to do about it. He would not let me touch him. He was hunched up and clearly unsure about his situation.

I told him, Buddy, there's not much I can do for you. If you still have this in 4 hours, we'll go see the doctor. 

So what can I expect here. Is this going to increase as he matures? Or will he become accustomed to it and less bothered? The incident lasted only a few minutes. He was really, really quite large  

Advice from the veterans please.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I just thought they naturally knew what to do to get rid of the situation, all the males I have ever raised did.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

It is possible for the penis to become stuck outside the sheath. If it doesn't resolve on it's own within a few hours I would go to the vet. If you don't the penis can die. It does come out on it's own and typically resolves itself within a few minutes. Happens all the time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

It happened again this evening. Lasted only a few minutes, he tried to sit and he couldn't. 

This is normal?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I should clarify that it does come out quite frequently when he's playing with something he really enjoys. He doesn't even notice it.

This is different. It seems to be at least somewhat disabling, either physically, or mentally it's very uncomfortable for him, or too noticeable. Or something like that. Totally different.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I just thought they naturally knew what to do to get rid of the situation, all the males I have ever raised did.


What do they do to get rid of it?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I squirt it with a squirt bottle.

I remember our Coda, the 1st time his "happened", and he was jumping around like he was trying to get away from it!!! LOL

Squirt bottles (esp. cold water) seem to get things under control real quickly.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> What do they do to get rid of it?


Well. I think peeing works?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Well. I think peeing works?


LOL, I totally wouldn't know these things.


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

This happened to my moms chihuahua! Poor buddy, he became like you said, almost like he was disabled! you could tell it was an awkward and hurting situation. his lasted for a few minutes and it went away on its own. like everyone else said, if its a long time, take him in. and I saw what you did there "4 or more hours" lol!


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

And I'm dreading when this happens to my pup! Sarge is 4 months old and we wont be neuturing him, so I'm scared of when it does happen haha


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Living with 4 intact males and 2 intact females I tend to see this more than I want to. 

I find having the dog walk around a bit helps put things back in their place.

If that doesn't work I get a soft cloth, soak it with cold water and apply to the offending organ. That usually get things back quickly. 

Boys!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, I totally wouldn't know these things.


Well, I got married...   :crazy: :laugh:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

This happened to my pup when he was around 4 month - and it got stuck! I think hw was humping something tho, he had the whole bulb exposed and we had a rather expensive trip to the vet at 12am 
He needed sedation and stitches to put the "old fella" back into place.

One thing to avoid it getting "stuck " out is to trim all the hair around the opening of the sheath. With Hex some of those long wispy bits got wrapped around his willy and stopped it from going back in.
The other thing my Vet said was is to cover the willy in water based lubricant if it's been out for a longer time because as it dries out it gets a bit sticky and won't slide in as easily.

LOL I like the idea if a cold water squirty bottle  With Hex the whole thing stopped once I got him neutered


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

I know this is a serious issue but I am literally laughing hysterically! Maybe I am just still a kid at heart. Hero's seems like his is out more than in, one day I swear to you it seemed like he was servicing himself... I could not believe my eyes and it is hard to tell someone to stop doing something when your laughing...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Mooch said:


> LOL I like the idea if a cold water squirty bottle  With Hex the whole thing stopped once I got him neutered


Well that way you don't have to touch it. 
I used the lubricant on our 1st foster dog, Smitty, who had an unfortunate incident with his, where he slept like that for a bit and woke up and it was stuck out and had stuff stuck to it 
I asked for my husband's help in holding the dog down so I could *ahem* work it back in and my husband looked at me like  and left the room.
SO I managed to kind of hose it off with saline solution which was, of course, cold (room temperature anyway) and it really worked, which is why now, I squirt it 1st to see if that'll work, and then I don't have to fiddle around with it at all.

Smitty was a Cocker and I suppose his long hair had something to do with the thing getting stuck.

I was going to say...all our dogs are neutered and they still have this issue from time to time, most the time they do not wake up with it, thank God.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think they outgrow it to a certain extent and learn to control it. Kind of like those 12 year old boys you remember walking down the hallway with a book in front of them.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:rofl:


Jo Ellen said:


> Spirit is 8 months old, intact. He woke up from a nap yesterday with a raging you-know-what. First time. He could barely walk, and he was in a state ... like he was uncomfortable and not sure what to do about it. He would not let me touch him. He was hunched up and clearly unsure about his situation.
> 
> I told him, Buddy, there's not much I can do for you. If you still have this in 4 hours, we'll go see the doctor.
> 
> ...


:rofl:
Jo, I'm sorry.. That email and this post has made me laugh all day! He'll outgrow it ... Its really not that uncommon, although a wee unpleasant. Try leashing him and taking him for a walk...get his mind off 'things' , so to speak. 
I'll call you tomorrow.
L, Kat


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for your stories and advice.

I will leave y'all with the visual of me chasing Spirit in circles with the spray bottle trying to get the one perfect shot.

My life :silly:


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

My pup is about 15/16 weeks old and the red rocket is being put on display a lot of the time. Heaps of what I thought were good photos are in need of PhotoShop because of it.

I have not had any issues with it getting stuck out though... and rather than discomfort, he actually looks quite pleased with himself.

Not much I can do about it... the world is obviously quite an exciting place for a puppy.

Hopefully he grows out of it soon.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LMAO!!!!! I'm so glad Riley outgrew his red rocket display stage. He was fixed at 6 months old but still had "showings" until he was about 4 pretty regularly. He's 8 years old in a couple weeks and still shows but very rarely now. Thankfully never had to assist or squirt him with cold water. Hoping my next male isn't quite as exciteable lol.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

*a*

I'm happy to report that Spirit's third incident was not as shocking for him as the first two. This last time, he simply walked it off.

I like that 

_hah, Spirit came over and added the title for this last post. He got distracted though and didn't finish _


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it wrong that I giggled while reading this thread? I think it was the water bottle that put me over the top lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yesterday WD, just before I let him in the house, started air-humping, the whole works and he also ejaculated. I left him outside and checked on him frequently from the window. It lasted just as long as a real mating/coupling. I never gave him attention for it and he was fine afterwards. Is this still G-rated or more X?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

This thread has me cracking up. My pit had his out constantly! And he was fixed. One time I was going through the drive through and he was sitting in my passenger seat, lipstick blaring. The drive through lady took one look in the car and was mortified. I was so used to it I forgot that it's actually pretty gross to the regular person. Especially in a drive through lol after that I always blocked the view with my purse haha.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

This thread has made me appreciate my spayed female Oh So Much More.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love my girls...for yet another reason..


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky is 2 years old, neutered, and this happens atleast twice a week. Like a HUGE one...otherwise his thing just hangs out all the time


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Another fun one. We were at a car dealership, looking to buy a new car. I had taken WD for socialization purposes (and because I love having him with me) and he pulled that very same "trick". The sales man was a young guy and we all cracked up. Luckily it was raining so I took WD outside to cool off, which was just in time.
I agree, a spayed female is easier, but at the same time I love his crazy adolescence. Never had a dog that experienced that so intensely.


----------



## Fynn&Vandy (Dec 10, 2012)

Hahahahaha! Our 3 year old every day or two goes sporting his about. Which is fine but, it always surprises us to see it. We didn't really have an issue with it until we got a puppy. One day I looked up to see her giving it a lick and, pretty much lost it! Well, our dog certainly didn't grow out of it but, thank god he isn't rocking it all day long!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread is hilarious, and yes, I really really appreciate my female dog ... just another reason to the list!!!!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Haha or a coatie, the fluff tends to hide it a little


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

Does this squirt bottle thing work on men?
I'd imagine so.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Try it and let us know


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't have a clean squirt bottle. I'll just put the Windex in the fridge.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

*laughing* This is a funny thread... it was referenced in another... going to bump it back up


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> This thread has me cracking up. My pit had his out constantly! And he was fixed. One time I was going through the drive through and he was sitting in my passenger seat, lipstick blaring. The drive through lady took one look in the car and was mortified. I was so used to it I forgot that it's actually pretty gross to the regular person. Especially in a drive through lol after that I always blocked the view with my purse haha.


The same thing happened with my chocolate Lab Cocoa, it was at our local Dunkin Donuts, he used to love riding in the passengers seat beside me and he'd always get very excited sitting there..... I too would use my pocket book to try and block the view from the serving window.

I know this can be a very serious matter but some of these posts have really given me a laugh this morning!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hehe, maturity level drops so low reading this. I giggled allot. 

So I am also a first time male pup owner. I had a male cat, he was neutered early so never seen anything. 

When does it start? how old? he loves on his pillow at 9 weeks, but obviously we have not seen the thing and not sure when that becomes visible. 

Thank you so much =)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau is 19-20 months now, still intact and I have not seen it for a couple of months -- he was awful around 6 months


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Neko said:


> Hehe, maturity level drops so low reading this. I giggled allot.
> 
> So I am also a first time male pup owner. I had a male cat, he was neutered early so never seen anything.
> 
> ...


It can be very young - depends on the dog. I've got a standard poodle that was humping everything, including the air, and letting it all hang out at not quite 8 weeks. Fortunately, he was responsive to a gentle poke in the side and would knock it off. He quit humping by about 6mos, and mostly keeps everything covered now that he's over a year old unless he gets really excited (I come home from work; he sees his doggy play buddy, etc).


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Maybe this should be a sticky  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko does it every once in a while, I just say "put that away!" And after a few minutes its fine. I know what I said had nothing to do with it but we say it just for the laugh.


----------



## Colleen (Feb 20, 2013)

I think this is by far the funniest thread I've seen on here.



> Hehe, maturity level drops so low reading this. I giggled allot.
> 
> So I am also a first time male pup owner. I had a male cat, he was neutered early so never seen anything.
> 
> ...



My first male as well, also with a neutered male cat. Klaus is almost 16 weeks and I noticed this happening about a week or two ago. He get's pretty excited about squeaking toys, which includes almost every toy he has. :rolleyes2:

We don't plan to neuter him anytime soon so I guess we're going to have to get used to it... Oh my....


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun, none of my males have given me such a display.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback, now know what to expect =)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I guess he figured out he has it, once it's out it is always out... Now I worry, lol.
Biting, eating, toys... everything is "exciting". at one point i was thinking he has an infection because a small red tip is constantly out, and he licks, but he put's it back in, I don't know, this is all new to me!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

yeah all normal  Boys LOL


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I work in a jail and for the record I have seen first hand what men can and will do if they can "clean" themselves like dogs do.
Nothing my pup can do to freak me out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

So I read through this entire thread and I nearly fell off the couch laughing. I've had male dogs my whole life, so the 'red rocket' doesn't bother me at all. My best friend was watching Finn a year or so ago and I was in Pgh. It was about two or three in the morning where she called me and said she had to take him to the vet. I panicked and asked why. She said there was a long, red thing coming out from where he peed. I laughed my behind off and told her what it was. I told her to put him on the leash and just walk him around outside for a minute or two and he'd be fine.

When we took him to get semen sampled and I saw him at full extension...I laughed like an idiot. It was huge. I didn't expect it at all!

Now, the part that we get to experience are his...messes...after he wakes up. I thought my husband was going to have a stroke the first time it happened. There was a huge spot on the couch after Finn jumped up with this weird, confused look on his face. We thought he peed on the couch. I leaned down and when I went to clean it...it didn't smell like pee. I knew what it was immediately. When I told him, as I said, I thought he was going to have a stroke. He stopped his naptime gifts once he got past three years old, but every once in a while, he'll leave a spot, but he has to be sleeping hard for that to happen now.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback =) I talked to my brother because I was worried... He just sits there with it out, even outside! but my brother told me it's fine, they do it in the wild and no one is there to worry over it getting dirty. I guess I will relax =)


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks God I don't have a male. Read this thread for a good laugh. I would wonder too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Neko said:


> Thanks for all the feedback =) I talked to my brother because I was worried... He just sits there with it out, even outside! ...


Sooo....I guess you and your brother are pretty close. 

But are your neighbors happy about this?

Just kidding. This thread is hilarious.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Verivus said:


> It is possible for the penis to become stuck outside the sheath. If it doesn't resolve on it's own within a few hours I would go to the vet. If you don't the penis can die. It does come out on it's own and typically resolves itself within a few minutes. Happens all the time.


omg , sorry , but no . The "stuck" is because the bulb has engorged . This and the clamping contractions of the female hold the pair in the "tie" . Males occasionally get really excited and have an outside tie -- which goes away --

lol "Just kidding. This thread is hilarious. " must be mid day sillies , had this image of picking the poor little fella up and wondering where to bury him.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

lol why did this come up again!!! hilarious. Someone answered my post from a year go! and yes Zeus is now over 1 and we are very used to his "happy" self over pretty much everything.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mister C said:


> Sooo....I guess you and your brother are pretty close.
> 
> But are your neighbors happy about this?
> 
> Just kidding. This thread is hilarious.


People don't read all of the posts!!! hahaha my brother got a male pup before we did. gosh now that I reread this it sounds so wrong.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Living with 4 intact males and 2 intact females I tend to see this more than I want to.
> 
> I find having the dog walk around a bit helps put things back in their place.
> 
> ...


Offending organ!!!! Baaahaaaahaaaaaaaa!! . Makes me laugh! My two little girls have already questioned our new puppy's "offending organ" last week when we were in the car! They said "mama, it looks like his private area has changed"! They were scared for him! OH My!!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

wink-_-wink said:


> I know this is a serious issue but I am literally laughing hysterically! Maybe I am just still a kid at heart. Hero's seems like his is out more than in, one day I swear to you it seemed like he was servicing himself... I could not believe my eyes and it is hard to tell someone to stop doing something when your laughing...



Lol! When our males was 6-7 months old his would pop out...all the teens girls would scream and yell "put it away" as they were high pitched giggly screaming...the second he stood...it was all gone. I caught on quick, if I saw it out, I would give the stand command and have him go to his place... 
Since 8 months of age, it does not seem to happen very often, but standing always tucks it away. 
)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Lol my boy is 10 months old and still intact. I stopped him the first time he tried humping the pillow, he was around 4 months old. Now all he wants to do at the dog park is to jump on females. But I'm proud to say that after the first few incidents, I've never seen the 'red rocket' again .


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my I laughed way too hard at this post! ! 
I have a female pup and she mounts and humps a puppy pillow pet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

carmspack said:


> lol "Just kidding. This thread is hilarious. " must be mid day sillies , had this image of picking the poor little fella up and wondering where to bury him.


I just spit out my coffee on that one...lol..


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank god for you guys and this thread! Alvin's member has been making appearances all the time. He's 13 wks. Glad to know its normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know if this is the case with everyone else, but with Samson, his, uh..."voyeurism" settled down as he got older. He's rarely "showing" anymore. I think once they get over that initial flood of puberty-driven hormones it's not so bad.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

carmspack said:


> omg , sorry , but no . The "stuck" is because the bulb has engorged . This and the clamping contractions of the female hold the pair in the "tie" . Males occasionally get really excited and have an outside tie -- which goes away --
> 
> lol "Just kidding. This thread is hilarious. " must be mid day sillies , had this image of picking the poor little fella up and wondering where to bury him.


This happened to me (well, my 10 month old puppy) about a week ago. Woke up and "bulb" was pretty swollen and stuck out. An hour or two went by it wouldn't go back in. He was acting normal, but it pretty engorged and wouldn't slip back in like it usually does. Plus it looked pretty swollen too. 

Called the vet and she said if it's out long enough, it can cut off circulation. She gave me the option to either bring him in or just put some gloves on and do the dirty work myself. I basically just had to slide the outer skin back over him and he was all better. Not one of my finer moments, but it worked and was pretty easy.

The stuff we do for our dogs...


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I must have a late bloomer. Dag is 16 weeks today and I've not seen it raise its ... I leave it at that. Anything in that area my wife tells me that I'm on winky duty. bag of ice?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> This happened to me (well, my 10 month old puppy) about a week ago. Woke up and "bulb" was pretty swollen and stuck out. An hour or two went by it wouldn't go back in. He was acting normal, but it pretty engorged and wouldn't slip back in like it usually does. Plus it looked pretty swollen too.
> 
> Called the vet and she said if it's out long enough, it can cut off circulation. She gave me the option to either bring him in or just put some gloves on and do the dirty work myself. I basically just had to slide the outer skin back over him and he was all better. Not one of my finer moments, but it worked and was pretty easy.
> 
> The stuff we do for our dogs...


Heh--Not half as bad as some of the 'stuff' you have to do for stallions on a breeding farm... Especially if the owner, your boss, is a veterinarian. I learned FAR more than I ever wanted to learn...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol, what funny stories. I think Dex has gotten control of his now at 13 months. Haven't seen it make a full appearance in a few months. When he gets excited about food or a toy it will peek out but nothing like before. Which I'm sure my son is happy about. He would feel bad for Dex when he couldn't walk. 
The worst times where, to our horror, our male maltipoo would try to lick it and my son would chase them both around the house with the spray bottle.


----------

